# continental airlines



## rubyred (11 Mar 2011)

Closed thanks


----------



## shesells (11 Mar 2011)

The biggest issue that stops me flying CO trans-Atlantic is they use narrow bodied aircraft. Generally 6 seats per row, three either side of a single aisle. To me that is too cramped. We fly almost exclusively Delta to the US, 2 aisles mean seats are normally 2-3-2 which makes moving about much easier, and if you're travelling as a couple it means you can avoid the middle seat issue by choosing seats on a side with 2 seats.

But I say that as someone who never sleeps on a plane, I would hate people having to climb over me to get to the toilet, or being stuck in a middle seat.

Newark is a good airport to transfer through if you're flying  elsewhere in the US..its not as busy as Atlanta or JFK.


----------



## horusd (12 Mar 2011)

Not my favourite airline. Too cramped for such a relatively long trip. But as other poster said, they did have good connections.


----------



## shoppergal (13 Mar 2011)

We went with Continental last year from Shannon-Newark-Orlando. Found them great. Very comfortable, had seat back entertainment with 40 or so movies and loads of tv shows, music etc. Food was fine for airplane food, free soft drinks(alcohol has to be paid for by cc or vouchers that you buy in advance), staff were nice. Overall no complaints and I'd be happy to fly with them again.


----------



## salaried (14 Mar 2011)

Hello Rubyred, We flew with both Continental and Delta and had no issues with either. Watch a movie, Read a bit and walk the aisle every hour or so and before you know it your there, Enjoy your trip.


----------



## rubyred (14 Mar 2011)

guys thanks a mill for all replys hopefully all will go plan really appericate it =)


----------



## PyritePete (14 Mar 2011)

shesells said:


> The biggest issue that stops me flying CO trans-Atlantic is they use narrow bodied aircraft. Generally 6 seats per row, three either side of a single aisle. To me that is too cramped.
> .


 
+1, you can't walk around and do a "lap" as it has only 1 aisle. Unlike A Lingus which flies Airbus and has 2 aisles. I didn't find the flight comfortable at all, big backpacks crammed into the overhead lockers. 


http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=141337&highlight=continental


----------



## rubyred (14 Mar 2011)

oh well its booked with them now dunno what to think now thanks guys tho for feedback


----------



## horusd (14 Mar 2011)

Let us know how you get on.  Have a great time on your trip anyhow!


----------



## SparkRite (14 Mar 2011)

rubyred said:


> oh well its booked with them now dunno what to think now thanks guys tho for feedback



I have flown Aer Lingus, Delta and Continental and without doubt would put CO above the others, with Delta coming way,way down the list.

VAOD system, food very palatable and staff friendly.


----------



## rubyred (14 Mar 2011)

..


----------



## niceoneted (14 Mar 2011)

All flights direct to the US clear immigration, customs and agri at Dublin airport. It's like you are in a mini America. 
I have flown Continental few times and find them very good. 
I personally cannot stand when people are walking about the plane so the aisle thing doesn't bother me.


----------



## PyritePete (14 Mar 2011)

good luck rubyred, enjoy.


----------



## DublinCeltic (19 Mar 2011)

i've flown with them twice to Las Vegas and found them to be fairly decent. They used to let you book the exit seats for free but they charge now. Plenty of good films to keep you occupied aswell.


----------



## beffers (21 Mar 2011)

I have flown on them, and my only gripe was the space isuse re the single aisles. If they are serving beverages or dinner, and you want to get up to stretch your legs or go to bathroom, you can't, not until the cart has passed up by. With Aer Lingus and Delta, they have double aisles, so you can go up one and down the other if need be.


----------



## Hans (21 Mar 2011)

Would anyone take them if they didn't have the cheapest fares.  I takethem to Newark I getwhat I paid for - I arrived there safe - but not with any comfort. The staff act like they want to be anywhere but there. One very heavy woman (hostess) stormed up and down the isle banging into seats and people without an apology. I'd probably take them again for the price I rather spend the money on good hotel when I get to my destination but certainly not for the service and the welcome. In my estimation Ryanair give 5* service compared to them.


----------

